# Bagel hair takes over appartment!!! -- HELP



## TinkerBella (Sep 6, 2008)

My Bagel is 1 year old and she sheds LIKE NO OTHER ...

you can't even imagine the places i find her hair....

I have tried brushing her everyday but it seems to make the hair WORSE and she HATES baths....


Suggestions?

*** BEAGLE sorry my pc is acting up lol


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Uhh... Hmm...
Our shepherds shed a LOT too lol.
Try a zoom groom? It grabs the hair without breaking it. Or if you can get her to be okay in a bath, try a shed-control shampoo. I've found that if you use those pretty regularly, they can really help.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A nice warm bath, followed by blowdry, ideally with a high velocity as it will loosen up more coat and blow alot of the already loose coat out. Then follow up with a rubber curry (horse type brush) or a zoom groom as someone mentioned above. You can also follow the above brushing with a furminator. Or you could just take her to a good professional groomer, and not have the hair all over your apartment.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh man, I'm sorry but I laughed SO hard at "bagel". 

The above suggestions are great! I've found from my experience that even with regular grooming and PROPER grooming to control shedding, you still end up with what I like to call "tumble weeds of dog hair" around the house, and not much you can do other than sweep and vacuum every day.

I've never tried a zoom groom, but have heard several times they're good for shedding dogs, I think I'll have to invest in one of those!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

A Beagle Bagel:









In all seriousness, Beagles do shed quite a bit more than most people expect. Zoom Grooms and Furminators help a little, but the Beagle's coat tends to be a little short for those (unless Belle is mixed with an Afghan Hound or something, in which case go right ahead.)

What I've found to be most effective is to feed a good diet and to brush regularly. I use a rubber hound glove, and have found it to be all I need. Don't just brush her down in the same direction. Begin brushing at the head and work down towards her tail and down her legs. If she will tolerate this, begin brushing in the opposite direction of her fur to help loosen up dead hair. Afterwards, brush in the same direction. I usually go over their head, back, sides and legs with a bristle brush after, but I don't think that's really necessary.


----------



## TinkerBella (Sep 6, 2008)

a BEAGLE BAGEL  how CUTE!

Yeah spelling errors sorry lol!

I got a ZOOM GROOM the other day (pink of course) and ran it over her back in both directions and you would NOT BELIEVE in how much hair from her undercoat came out....

AMAZING SUGGESTION!?!? 

ZOOM GROOM WORKS and it was like 10 dollars at petsmart

Thanks guys!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

TinkerBella said:


> a BEAGLE BAGEL  how CUTE!
> 
> Yeah spelling errors sorry lol!
> 
> ...


Terrific. It is shedding season right now but also check into what you're feeding as a good diet can make a difference.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that Beagle Bagel is just tooo cute! Could eat him/her up!


----------

